# arrows



## deerhunter 13 (Jul 19, 2011)

lets hear what arrows we shoot for hunting


----------



## arhoythunter (Aug 3, 2010)

I knowi shoot victorys but that's all I know.


----------



## outdoorsman3 (Nov 15, 2010)

i shoot easton st epics


----------



## wolfeman (Dec 3, 2010)

easton ACC 390 27"


----------



## hoytshooter50 (Dec 31, 2010)

gonna get some fmj's or A/C/C pro hunters for this hunting season


----------



## isaacdahl (Feb 27, 2010)

Shooting Easton Lightspeeds as of now. I have some victory v-force, but haven't really shot them yet.


----------



## NEhunter22 (Jan 17, 2011)

Beman ICS hunter 400


----------



## string snapper (Jun 30, 2011)

Carbon Expess Mayham 250 grain. Good shootin arrows but super expensive.


----------



## outdoorkid1 (Nov 20, 2010)

cabelas carbon hunters


----------



## Rory/MO (Jan 13, 2008)

Shot ACCs the last couple years but now have a dozen FMJs. Just gotta get them cut, wrapped, and fletched. Wraps should be in by the end of the week so I'll probably head to the shop early next week and drop them off.


----------



## N7709K (Dec 17, 2008)

Fmj's, axis nfused, maybe some others I don't remember


----------



## 10gblevins02 (Oct 4, 2009)

outdoorsman3 said:


> i shoot easton st epics


x2 !!!


----------



## awirtz26 (Feb 12, 2009)

x weaves with some slicks tricks


----------



## Ignition kid (Oct 7, 2008)

I shoot easton axis FMJ 400's with a 100 grain Muzzy MX-3 broadhead on it or a field tip if I'm practicing 
and they weigh 420 grains wit arrow wraps and 2" blazers and all that stuff on them and mine are cut to 26.5" from the throat of the nock to the end of the shaft.


----------



## bow hunter11 (Dec 7, 2010)

easton slim tech axis n-fused carbon


----------



## bonecollector 3 (Jan 16, 2011)

Carbon Force stl hunters


----------



## isaacdahl (Feb 27, 2010)

Ignition kid said:


> I shoot easton axis FMJ 400's with a 100 grain Muzzy MX-3 broadhead on it or a field tip if I'm practicing
> and they weigh 420 grains wit arrow wraps and 2" blazers and all that stuff on them and mine are cut to 26.5" from the throat of the nock to the end of the shaft.


What kind of speed are you getting out the monster with those arrows?

I kind of miss the speed of my 101st airborne. If I had the money for another bow I'd get a 60# 82nd airborne and get some 70# limbs for the Sentinel. That way I'd have a smooth, easy-on-the-shoulders bow as well as a fast bow.


----------



## crbanta (Mar 24, 2011)

string snapper said:


> Carbon Expess Mayham 250 grain. Good shootin arrows but super expensive.


same here


----------



## Ignition kid (Oct 7, 2008)

I havent chronoed it yet but I'm shooting 1 pin to 30 yards with my Monster shooting my axis FMJ's, it really burries them into the target and makes a real hard wack when they hit the target.
I was shooting 90-95 yards with my Monster the other day just for fun (had to aim like 4 feet over the target with my pin at 70-75 yards) and when I would shoot I could still hear the arrow impact the target very clearly even with the sound of cars behind me. the people on the bike trail behind me would have either a confused or amazed look on their face lol!

ya I considered getting an 82nd airborne but I am very happy I got a Monster. I havent shot an 82nd airborne but I know I really like my Monster, one of the best bows I've shot along with my Z7, but in different ways.


isaacdahl said:


> What kind of speed are you getting out the monster with those arrows?
> 
> I kind of miss the speed of my 101st airborne. If I had the money for another bow I'd get a 60# 82nd airborne and get some 70# limbs for the Sentinel. That way I'd have a smooth, easy-on-the-shoulders bow as well as a fast bow.


----------



## sightmaster (Jul 1, 2011)

beman ics hunter 500


----------



## IL_Bowhunter94 (Oct 21, 2009)

Easton Axis N-Fused but I'm thinking about switching to the flatline surgicals when my MR6 gets here


----------



## J-Dubyah (Mar 6, 2010)

Maxima Hunters...


----------



## 60XBowhunter (Jul 15, 2011)

easton lightspeeds


----------



## busdriver51 (Jan 21, 2009)

Easton Axis N-Fused and Easton Epic N-Fused


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 15, 2011)

Maxima 350 29" with Muzzy 100 broadheads.


----------



## southernfun (Mar 5, 2010)

carbon express maxima hunter 250 weight forward


----------



## savagelh (May 6, 2011)

bow hunter11 said:


> easton slim tech axis n-fused carbon


 this


----------



## illinibuck (Jan 31, 2011)

Carbon express maxima hunter! 350 grains!


----------



## .22outdoorsmen (Jul 6, 2010)

Cant make up my mind if I'm gonna get GoldTips or some smaller diameter arrows from easton like I used to have. And suggestions?


----------



## outdoorkid1 (Nov 20, 2010)

.22outdoorsmen said:


> Cant make up my mind if I'm gonna get GoldTips or some smaller diameter arrows from easton like I used to have. And suggestions?


Any specific arrows from these companys that you want?

Are you going to be using them for hunting, target or both?

Eastons axis are great for hunting because there durable and slim for better penitration. If you want a heavier arrow get the easton fmj also a great hunting arrow. 

If you need arrows for target I would look at most of the eastons because they make great target arrows.


----------

